
How clutter affects you and what you can do about it - uladzislau
https://ooomf.com/blog/how-clutter-effects-you-and-what-you-can-do-about-it/?
======
sardonicbryan
Perhaps ironically, I feel like my Android phone (Samsung GS3) helps me manage
clutter much better by letting me arbitrarily arrange my app icons. As a
result, each "screen" in my home screen tends to be less than half full of
apps, organized in rows of arbitrary length by type (ie. Yelp and Opentable
together, Dropbox, Drive and Evernote together).

In contrast, on my iPad, the enforced layout of app icons makes each screen
seem cluttered and muddled.

------
coldcode
I wish at work I could just focus on one thing, my job invites the clutter of
too many things pulling on me. I've always been able to multitask more than
most but it's always at a cost. If I can work on one project all day I am far
less exhausted than working on many different things on the same day. One day
recently I worked on 4 apps back and forth. Our brains are not made for that
kind of twitchy thinking. It's not just physical stuff that makes up clutter.

------
tome
Getting Things Done is so comprehensive in this regard it would be nice if
related articles explicitly referred to it. It's a great reference point, in
my opinion.

~~~
Tichy
I found it very ironic when I tried to read GTD that it actually has a very
cluttered layout. Every page was littered with little side boxes explaining
something. I found those so distracting that I was unable to focus on the main
text. So GTD definitely isn't the solution for everyone.

------
summerdown2
Interesting. I think the fact the home screen is so cluttered with icons is
one of the reasons I don't feel comfortable with Windows 8.

------
swalsh
Site seems to be down, heres a google cache version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Hyo7DgJ...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Hyo7DgJxd0kJ:https://ooomf.com/blog/how-
clutter-effects-you-and-what-you-can-do-about-it/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
superflit
One way I cope with cluttered environment is to dim the light and only have
the monitor as source of light.

So it is all dark but the monitor is not.

I can only look at the monitor and my work is more focused like that.

~~~
navs
That must cause some considerable eye strain. Give f.lux
([http://justgetflux.com/](http://justgetflux.com/)) a try.

~~~
count
It only causes eye strain if you look around, which, the whole point is to
remove distraction and other things to look at.

------
pathouse
expected this to be another fluff piece and was pleasantly surprised.

